# Duyuru > Kültür >  Yazının gelişimi

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Yazının gelişi üzerine pek çok araştırma yapılmıştır. Bu konuda yayınlanmış birçok kitap bulabilirsiniz. Genelde çıkış noktası olarak Mezopotamya ile kadim Mısır medeniyetlerinden söz edilir. Bir de bağımsız olarak kendine özgü bir yapıda gelişmiş olan üin yazısından söz edilir. Oysa ki, bu yazı dizisinde farklı bir gelişimden söz ettim ve görüşlerimi resimlerle kanıtladım.
 Asya'da, uzun zaman önce, gelişmiş bir kültür düzeyine ulaşmış olan insanlar Gök Tengri’ye inanıyor, ölülerini kurganlara gömüyor, inançlarını resimler aracılığıyla kayalara kazıyorlardı. Böylece, yazının en eski şekli olan *resimsel* (piktografik) yazı türü ortaya çıktı. Bu tür yazıya *sentetik*veya*semiotik*yazı türü denilmektedir. Zira kavramlar bir bütün halinde, ses karşılığı olmadan, taşlara veya mağara içlerindeki kayalara kazınmak (veya resim olarak boyanmak) suretiyle aktarılmıştır. Alttaki şekilde üin’in Hubei bölgesinde bulunmuş güneş tanrı ile bütünleşen yönetici kişiyi görüyoruz. Bu kişinin bir OK savaşçısı olduğundan daha önce söz ettim.
 
 Asya kökenli Güneş Kültü önce *Resim Yazısını* geliştirmiş, zamanla resimler simgeleşerek *Damga Yazısına* dönüşmüştür. Damga yazısındaki şekillere (Tam-Kavramlar ilettiklerinden) Tamga denmiş, daha sonraları T => D dönüşümüyle Damga denmiştir.
 Yukarıda görülen yazının gelişim tablosunda Orta Asya kökenli resim yazısını sürdüren kültürler arasında kadim Mısır kültürü ile kadim Girit kültürü sayılabilir. Mısırdaki Hiyeroglif resim yazısı *Piktografik* olarak tanımlanmıştır. Keza Anadolu Hitit kültüründe ve Girit adasındaki Minoan kültüründe resim yazısı bir süre devam etmiştir. (Bkz. 44 sayılı Phaistos Diski adlı yazım) Asya kökenli resim yazısı zaman içinde basitleşip, kavramlaşarak Damga yazısına dönüşmüştür. Asya’dan göç edip Girit adasına yerleşmiş olan ün-Türk kültürü bir yandan damga yazısını sürdürürken, çeşitli seramik parçalar üzerinde bulunmuş olan Lineer-A olarak bilinen yazı örneklerini geliştirmiştir. Alttaki resimde bazı örnekleri görmekteyiz.
 Resmin sol alt köşesinde görülen Lineer-A yazısında ün-Türk damgalarından bazılarını, ürneğin *Tengri* damgasını, ve Orhon kitabelerindeki damga yazısına büyük benzerlik gösteren işaretleri seçebiliriz.
 Damga yazısı kolayca anlaşılabilir şekillerden karmaşık hale dönüşerek güncel düşüncelere aracı olmaya başlamış, böylece sözcük yazısı ortaya çıkmıştır. üin’deki Logografik yazı türünde her şekil bir sözcük karşılığını almıştır. Keza, Mezopotamya Sümer kültüründeki damgalar, zaman içinde sözcükler ifade eden çivi yazısına dönüşmüştür. üivi yazısı ile damgalar bir süre paralel olarak kullanımlarını sürdürmüşler, ancak çivi yazısı gittikçe karmaşık hale dönüştüğünden yerini, daha basit olan, damga yazısına bırakmıştır.
 Böylece doğu Akdeniz bölgesinde ün-Türk kökenli damgalardan *Hece yazısı* ortaya çıkmıştır. Asya’da ise, gelişimini sürdüren topluluklar ün-Türk kökenli damgalardan Orhon kitabelerindeki Hece Yazısını geliştirmişlerdir. (Bkz. 31 sayılı Atatürk’ün Güneş Dil Kuramı başlıklı yazım)
 Hece yazısı sadece sessiz harflerden oluşmakta idi. Bu özelliği okunuşta bazı hatalara ve yanlış anlaşılmalara yol açıyordu. Yine, doğu Akdeniz bölgesinde yaşamış olan Finike kültürü bu zorluğu ortadan kaldırmak amacıyla sesli harfleri de geliştirmiş, Alfabe adı ile bilinen harf yazı türünü kullanmaya başlamıştır. Onlardan alıntı olan Yunan ve Roma abeceleri hem Anadolu kültürlerinden, hem de Karadeniz’in kuzeyinden gelen Asya kökenli ün-Türk kültürlerinden etkilenmişlerdir. (Bkz. 35 sayılı A harfinin İzlediği Yollar başlıklı yazım)

----------

